# A great tackle making link!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everybody, Here a great link to a tacklemaking site. There are alot of different types of bait that can be made. This will help answer any questions you might have if you are thinking of trying making your own lures. 

http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Couple of other good sites for anyone interested in lure building.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/forum-view.asp?fid=25

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/indexeng.html

Dallas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

One more

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/forumdisplay.php?f=169


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the sites guys. This looks really neat. How cool to catch a fish on a lure you made yourself.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link TIGGER. I think I'm getting hooked on this lure building idea. I'd never even thought of it before you and vc started your posts.
Brian


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Triton, I hope you give it a go; its hours of enjoyment and it really helps pass the winter months


----------

